# Traveling with fursuit/costume pieces?



## Itsuya (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm wondering how you travel with a fursuit or even simpler pieces like paws or hooves. How do YOU travel with them? I like hearing opinions.

Basically I'm flying though and would honestly hate to pay a butt load of money to bring my hooves to a con in FL. Would security stop them? They're just boots with fur and a soft material like latex or something D: And they have a few nails at the bottom to hold the bottom padding to the shoe. And on the flight back I'll have my actual fursuit with me since Im picking it up at the con basically.

So let me know what you all do when you travel!


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 4, 2010)

idk  but i'm going back to the uk soon and was wonderin if i bought a furr suit there how would i get it back to cali?


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 5, 2010)

I heard someone got deported going to london from america. But it was mostly because he didn't have much cash on him ( he was using cards) and had fursuit business cards. They mistook him for an immigrant trying to stay and start a business.  

They did check the suits I think. And the photocopied his conbadges for id. "Yes we interviewed a pink fox and had to deport him!"

Are there anybags that fold up small but are strong enough to carry suiting stuff? I've seen "shopping balls" in the pound shop but they look flimsy. They're basically little balls that have fold out bags with them.
I'm usuing public transport to get to a con and I need a bag to put stuff in, as the suit is quite bulky and I might get some odd looks lol.


----------



## Keryu (Mar 5, 2010)

The best way to travel with your suit and any pieces is to check them in and not have it as carry on. http://www.amazon.com/HPRC-2800W-Wheeled-Cubed-Black/dp/B000RQDZRMSomething like that is PERFECT but it's very expensive (though you could just get a large tub from walmart with a lockable lid)But this is the one I have and it works perfect for me


----------



## Keryu (Mar 5, 2010)

http://business-and-office-products...e-box-24-gallons--compare-prices--sc742182576 (sorry, I meant to post this as the one I have)


----------

